# Pictures of Halloweens Past



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought it would be fun if we shared any Halloween or autumn pictures from our past  So dig out those boxes and old photo albums and let's take a trip down memory lane together 


This one is just me playing in the leaves









These next 4 pix are from my 2nd birthday. Mom always did a Halloween themed party


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

And these next 3 are from my 3rd birthday



























Testing out my costume a few days before Halloween









Some big pumpkins my parents grew ~ 1990









School Halloween party & parade ~ 1990









With one of my teachers ~ 1991









Getting ready to go Trick-or-treating!









I really don't know what I was suppose to be here lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing MissMandy. Made me feel very nostalgic


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

It's easy to see where you get your knack for decorating! And I love looking at old pics from Halloweens past!
How did your mom decorate the chandelier with those ghosts?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was really sweet. I gotta go dig through mine!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

hollow is the purple princess in the kindergarten parade...circa 1975!


----------



## ZeboTheClown (Oct 16, 2012)

AHHHH!!! I miss the halloween parades!!! They stopped doing them just before I reched jr high... I'm one of the lucky ones that got to take part.

Tonight I must look for old pictures!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

MissMandy - You Mom's decorating abilities are superb ! How cool it is you shared these pics . So neat to see the older decorations and themes. 

Hollow - It took me forever to find you - I was looking for "Barney purple" 

Sadly I have no pictures too add - just a comment .


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

theworstwitch said:


> It's easy to see where you get your knack for decorating! And I love looking at old pics from Halloweens past!
> How did your mom decorate the chandelier with those ghosts?


She just tied a piece of fabric around each of the lights and drew faces  

What a sweet little princess you were, hollow!

Glad y'all are enjoying this  Can't wait to see more pix


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Ohh these pictures make me think of the good old days...thanks for sharing. I will have to see if I can find any pics to share.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes please  I'm dying to see others' pix!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures, simply priceless. I don't know that my mom has any old Halloween pics. I'll have to ask her. Keep them coming!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I posted these before in a similar thread but they are just too fun not to repost! BTW love this thread!

Probably dressing up before Halloween:









Visiting my Grandpa on Halloween (his birthday!). I am the youngest one. I have NO idea what costume it is supposed to be. If you have a guess, let me know!









The Halloween that started it all. Our first haunt! My Dad made the cardboard tombstones and we painted the epitaphs!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww great pix, Killer!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

ZeboTheClown said:


> AHHHH!!! I miss the halloween parades!!! They stopped doing them just before I reched jr high... I'm one of the lucky ones that got to take part.
> 
> Tonight I must look for old pictures!




I KNOW! Why did they stop? Why! It was too too fun. It was like the best day evah! 

I feel sad for today's kids. No halloween parades, no homemade hobo or gypsy or clown costumes. No cutting out yellow triangles for pumpkin eyes and fixing them with paste from a jar...no teacher with a witch hat on reading a mildly spooky story in a darkened classroom.

The good old days!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Our schools still do them! Sorry to hear yours stopped. Every year I volunteer to help with my daughter's school party and I get to walk in the parade with them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

theworstwitch said:


> Our schools still do them! Sorry to hear yours stopped. Every year I volunteer to help with my daughter's school party and I get to walk in the parade with them!


That is so great, worstwitch! We have had the kids in elementary schools in a few different states- NC, MO, NM- and halloween is forbidden in all those schools, sadly.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not so far past, but it's the best that I can do. No photos exist of me on Halloween from when I was little. My sister has some awesome black and white photos of her as a child, dressed as Casper the Ghost.  I think my mom quit taking pictures of us when I insisted on a new Ben Cooper Snoopy costume for three years in a row. (I wore it out each year, because I didn't just wear it on Halloween!)

This is me with my two older sons in 2003. I made the "club" for my youngest out of a big piece of paper-bag type packing material. You can't see it very well in the picture, but I was pretty proud of myself for coming up with the idea, haha. He's dressed as Bamm-Bamm Rubble.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I made a thread like this back in July, but nobody seemed to want to post their own pics! Oh well.

Here are some of mine:

Wonder Woman (age 4)








More Wonder Woman (age 4) and Witch (age 3)








Mouse (with my beloved Granddaddy, age 2)








WAY off-Broadway _Cat_ (age 7 or 8)








I have more somewhere around here. Once I figure out the scanner I'll add them, too!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

hollow said:


> I feel sad for today's kids. No halloween parades, no homemade hobo or gypsy or clown costumes. No cutting out yellow triangles for pumpkin eyes and fixing them with paste from a jar...no teacher with a witch hat on reading a mildly spooky story in a darkened classroom.
> 
> The good old days!


Agreed! Man, your post just took me back to grade school...over 40 years ago! Thank you for that trip...I nearly got tears in my eyes thinking about it.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Miss Mandy for starting this thread...these pictures are precious! As far as I am concerned, in my own most humble opinion, this is the way Halloween should be celebrated and remembered. With wonderful, innocent, creepy fun! 

Thank you!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I couldn't agree more, Ranza! 

Awesome pix LairMistress and Stormy! You were soooo adorable, Stormy!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I too think it is so sad that most kids don't get to enjoy the holidays at school like we used to. Halloween meant a parade, a classroom party (cookies/cupcakes & punch), construction paper jack-o-lanterns and ghosts, a Halloween story....etc... I'm choking up just thinking about it.

Here are a few of the pictures I have from the "golden years"...

Me and My Dad on the night of my very first TOT...









My cousins and I the same night. I was 3 and thought I was so cool .









One of my favorite costumes...The Gypsy. It's funny how the store bought costumes were so much more coveted than a homemade one for a lot of us 70's kids. And dig that shag carpet! Laugh if you want but that stuff felt soooooo good on bare feet!









Showing off my pumpkin. In spite of the horrible haircut...I am a girl.









Me and my sister--my first year as Peter Criss. What the heck was I thinking with the brown belt?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great pictures, Stacy! I love your pumpkin pail in the first 2 photos. I've never seen one quite that big!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Fantastic photos, Stacy! Yes, I too remember that thick shag carpet, the fake wood paneling, and that always unavoidable orange/bunt umber "overcast" that shadows all of the photos of my youth. LOL. I also remember how it was so important to have a store bought costume as a kid - remembering that smell of the plastic mask and how moisture would accumulate inside as you tried to breath and talk through those little air hole sections and not to mention the plastic sheathing that was the outfit - but now it seems so cheesy compared to the awesome costumes moms and grandmothers would make that were much more detailed. Great memories, nonetheless.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

MissMandy said:


> Great pictures, Stacy! I love your pumpkin pail in the first 2 photos. I've never seen one quite that big!


What can I say? I was prepared for a candy haul. haha

Sadly, I don't have that pail anymore...but my husband bought me the same one only a lighted blow-mold version for my birthday. I love it so much!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hubby gets points for that one! LOL


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

theworstwitch said:


> Our schools still do them! Sorry to hear yours stopped. Every year I volunteer to help with my daughter's school party and I get to walk in the parade with them!


Well .... you _DO_ live in SIBERIA!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

StacyN said:


> I too think it is so sad that most kids don't get to enjoy the holidays at school like we used to. Halloween meant a parade, a classroom party (cookies/cupcakes & punch), construction paper jack-o-lanterns and ghosts, a Halloween story....etc... I'm choking up just thinking about it.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures I have from the "golden years"...
> 
> ...


wow stacy, that brings back memories for me..the orange shag carpet..the gypsy costume..I think I had the same one..even the way you are sitting on the floor with your legs back..I sat like that when I was a kid..now I would never get back up! lol


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I love these pic.! Here's my little girl(cat) and the neighbors little girl(clown) about 15 years ago.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Um, StacyN, these two pictures look surprisingly familiar to me:

















Just saying...LOL!!!!!

PS: your dad looks so cool in that pic!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great pic, Dulcet! 

LOL too funny Erie! Is that you?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

here is my son almost 20 years ago!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww the classic vampire! I love it


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Miss Erie said:


> Um, StacyN, these two pictures look surprisingly familiar to me:
> 
> View attachment 168604
> 
> ...


My Dad was cool...thanks. I miss him very much. ( We lost him last year)

And exxcuuse me? First of all...I am 3 not 53. I also have an actual tail on my STORE BOUGHT costume and not some phallic- looking nub attached to an old pair of long-johns....thank you very much! 
How dare you try to sully my childhood memories with your attempt at humor.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> wow stacy, that brings back memories for me..the orange shag carpet..the gypsy costume..I think I had the same one..even the way you are sitting on the floor with your legs back..I sat like that when I was a kid..now I would never get back up! lol


Tell me about it Keloween! I used to sit like that all the time. Especially while I watched cartoons on Saturday morning ( another lost tradition). 
I can't imagine trying it now--especially after a knee injury! haha

I am on the hunt for that gypsy costume. It just never seems to turn up.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

StacyN said:


> My Dad was cool...thanks. I miss him very much. ( We lost him last year)
> 
> And exxcuuse me? First of all...I am 3 not 53. I also have an actual tail on my STORE BOUGHT costume and not some phallic- looking nub attached to an old pair of long-johns....thank you very much!
> How dare you try to sully my childhood memories with your attempt at humor.


Bahahaha! I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself 
I'm so sorry about your Dad. Lost my mom in 1999. Way too young and we were super close. Losing a parent sure is hard. I really love that pic of you together. It's just so sweet!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Thank Miss Erie. It is one of my most favorite pictures of us together. Sorry about your Mom as well. You're right ...it sure is hard to lose them.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's a couple Fall/Halloween ones. In the group shots, I'm on the right.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great pix Dex!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Dex1138 said:


> Here's a couple Fall/Halloween ones. In the group shots, I'm on the right.
> 
> View attachment 168650
> 
> ...


Love your pics Dex! You were such a cute kid! Is that your brother with you in the second picture? I know he's supposed to be the Lone Ranger ...but with his sassy pose he totally reminds me of Mike Teevee from Willy Wonka!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Halloween 1975. That's me in the center, wearing the green mask. I'm also wearing a cape my mom helped me make. And I remember very well that Halloween! At school everyone came dressed up. Some of the teachers even dressed up! And we had a parade around the neighborhood around 9:30--it was still cool and shady. After the parade we had punch and cookies.

The two Draculas standing to the left and right of me also were having a good time!

I can still remember the smell of that rubber mask, which is actually the "Shock Monster" mask from the Topstone company. Mine had blue hair, the picture is faded so it's hard to see the hair color. It was an awesome mask. I think it cost about three dollars.

This might have been the first year that I was "really enthusiastic" about Halloween. I had celebrated a couple of Halloweens and had come to realize how much fun it was, and to anticipate it. Here in the photo, as you can see, I was ready to go "FULL ON"...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome pic, tom! Thanks for sharing your memories with us


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow Tom, your mask was rocking!


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

StacyN said:


> Love your pics Dex! You were such a cute kid! Is that your brother with you in the second picture? I know he's supposed to be the Lone Ranger ...but with his sassy pose he totally reminds me of Mike Teevee from Willy Wonka!


No, he's actually my cousin. We hung out a lot as kids and people always thought we were brothers. He posed like that for photos pretty regularly, Halloween or not!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Dex1138 said:


> No, he's actually my cousin. We hung out a lot as kids and people always thought we were brothers. He posed like that for photos pretty regularly, Halloween or not!


I had a similar experience with my cousin..I was sometimes asked if I was his brother. The tragedy of my experience is that I was & am a girl.  hahaha
Have you seen my pictures? Yeah...that haircut was ambiguous at best. As soon as I was allowed to grow my hair out...I did.. and have had long hair ever since.
hahaha


----------

